# No Uber doesn't care about losing money..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable. ..

Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..

How do they do that?

They show investors bs stats..and grow their valuation before the IPO..

Like for example..

Uber to big time investor: yeah we're losing money now in most markets...BUT our database of riders has grown by 50%..

Investor: really wow!!!!! BUT how about those drivers who are on strike?? It looks bad for us..

Uber: hahaha...**** the drivers..bet we can get them to drive at .25 a mile.. we gained 50% more riders and those riders are good for at least $60 each..the drivers we can replace..

Investor: wow I love money... you're right **** the drivers..

Uber: wow you love money too? So what have you decided?

Investor: and who do I make the check out to again.. Travis..??

Uber: Make it out to cash if you don't mind...

Investor: sure..I love money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

Raquel said:


> This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable. ..
> 
> Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..
> 
> ...


I really like your view is halarous .


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable. ..
> 
> Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..
> 
> ...


They're having memories of Amazon. It was largely unprofitable in the beginning.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

We're going to get replaced by robots.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Why are we helping this asshole attain this vision:
"The reason Uber could be expensive is because you're not just paying for the car — you're paying for the other dude in the car," Kalanick said. "When there's no other dude in the car, the cost of taking an Uber anywhere becomes cheaper ..."
Us "dudes" are helping this guy build an empire that's planning to replace the very asset that's built this freaking company. We're freaking idiots.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Why are we helping this asshole attain this vision:
> "The reason Uber could be expensive is because you're not just paying for the car - you're paying for the other dude in the car," Kalanick said. "When there's no other dude in the car, the cost of taking an Uber anywhere becomes cheaper ..."
> Us "dudes" are helping this guy build an empire that's planning to replace the very asset that's built this freaking company. We're freaking idiots.


Just came across the article that states this after reading the story about Google trying to get in the game. Better late than never.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable. ..
> 
> Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..
> 
> ...


*CLICK TO EXPAND^^^^^*

*You are TOTALLY RIGHT **** THE DRIVERS EVEN THOSE WHO HAVE BEEN DOING IT A YEAR! **** THEM!!*


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

Econ 101 in a nutshell!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if we only drive when there are gurantees, esp like the $26/hr, we are winning
if we drive for 65-75cents a mile, we will lose


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if we only drive when there are gurantees, esp like the $26/hr, we are winning
> if we drive for 65-75cents a mile, we will lose


Did they just drop rates in DC? I thought you guys were over $1.50?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Did they just drop rates in DC? I thought you guys were over $1.50?


they cut rates last friday. $1.02/mile now
but if Uber see that people in the other regions making 65-75cents/mile are still driving, they'll simply move that rate to all market, since they know enough people will drive for peanuts.

when the gurantees are gone, im gone
this week ive only done the $20/hr gurantees, i dont even waste my time with the $16 ones
and tomorrow and saturday im definitely gonna work the system and do the $26/gurantees

i tried it last week for the first time, and Uber paid out, so doing gurantees is my thang


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable. ..
> 
> Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..
> 
> ...


The conversation may not be exactly like that....but you are on the right track. You would be lucky if investors even knew there were human drivers on the road. They still probably think they just got licensed taxi's to lower the price.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> they cut rates last friday. $1.02/mile now
> but if Uber see that people in the other regions making 65-75cents/mile are still driving, they'll simply move that rate to all market, since they know enough people will drive for peanuts.
> 
> when the gurantees are gone, im gone
> ...


Haha.. **** you..I'm glad they cut the rates for you too. Now see if you talk shit about others rates.. loser.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Haha.. **** you..I'm glad they cut the rates for you too. Now see if you talk shit about others rates.. loser.


Don't forget me too in that..they cut my rates as well. Wohooooo.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Haha.. **** you..I'm glad they cut the rates for you too. Now see if you talk shit about others rates.. loser.


you're driving for 65/cents a mile
im driving for $26 gurantees only
if you dont see a difference in that, may god bless you

let me school you right quick
Uber could pay me 25cents/mile and 1 cent a minute,who cares if im only working the gurantees ?

my problem is with people like you who are driving for the normal under a dollar rates. Uber loves that. So yall just mess it up for the folks last standing with rates over a dollar


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you're driving for 65/cents a mile
> im driving for $26 gurantees only
> if you dont see a difference in that, may god bless you
> 
> ...


No I drive for 1.08 @ mile.. but made 1100 last week and over 760 so far this week.. r regular..clients+ airport... suck it bart


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> No I drive for 1.08 @ mile.. but made 1100 last week and over 760 so far this week.. r regular..clients+ airport... suck it bart


And she did all that with 80% less urine. Sorry I had to say it!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> No I drive for 1.08 @ mile.. but made 1100 last week and over 760 so far this week.. r regular..clients+ airport... suck it bart


well what are you saying **** me for then? I was never talking about YOU or ANY body or ANY market that was still making over a dollar. smh, guess u just want to argue just to argue then

for the umteenth time, its the people working for WELL under $1 are the ones making it worse for others
common sense says is Uber has more than enough cars still on the road to serve its customers by paying 18 peanuts per mile, they will make that the norm in all markets eventually


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> And she did all that with 80% less urine. Sorry I had to say it!


It was funny the first 100 times you said it..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well what are you saying **** me for then? I was never talking about YOU or ANY body or ANY market that was still making over a dollar. smh, guess u just want to argue just to argue then
> 
> for the umteenth time, its the people working for WELL under $1 are the ones making it worse for others
> common sense says is Uber has more than enough cars still on the road to serve its customers by paying 18 peanuts per mile, they will make that the norm in all markets eventually


I said what I said because..you concern trolled my other threads. And mocked my pay last week.. now your rates get cut too.. your arrogance needs to be brought down to earth.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> No I drive for 1.08 @ mile.. t


so i guess you arent UberX? because clearly Uberx is what I'm talking about
sacremento's page is currently saying they pay less than $1/mile
guess you know Travis personally for the hook up or something?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I said what I said because..you concern trolled my other threads. And mocked my pay last week.. now your rates get cut too.. your arrogance needs to be brought down to earth.


if you were making $1.08/mile, i know i didnt mock
you cant quote ANY statement from me ANYWHERE on this forum where I mocked someone who was making over $1/mile
but yeah, I clearly question those folks who were making 65 or 75 cents a mile


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It was funny the first 100 times you said it..


And somehow I don't think it will be the last time this comes up. You will always be remembered in my eyes as the urine girl. I mean come on 2 times in 30 days.

Please someone help he here. Can someone beat that record? How about just once?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> And somehow I don't think it will be the last time this comes up. You will always be remembered in my eyes as the urine girl. I mean come on 2 times in 30 days.
> 
> Please someone help he here. Can someone beat that record? How about just once?


yall 2 into watersports?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> And somehow I don't think it will be the last time this comes up. You will always be remembered in my eyes as the urine girl. I mean come on 2 times in 30 days.
> 
> Please someone help he here. Can someone beat that record? How about just once?


Your point?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you were making $1.08/mile, i know i didnt mock
> you cant quote ANY statement from me ANYWHERE on this forum where I mocked someone who was making over $1/mile
> but yeah, I clearly question those folks who were making 65 or 75 cents a mile


0.90+0.18


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Your point?


Ask anyone around here...I rarely have one. I'm not going to start now. Ok I'm done hijacking this thread...as you were...nothing to see here....I'm moving on.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Bart. Three stars. Not funny enough but nice avatar.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> 0.90+0.18


WOW, you're just about as bad as Uber and trying to inflate the numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Haha.. **** you..I'm glad they cut the rates for you too. Now see if you talk shit about others rates.. loser.


You spoke of coïtus and fæces in the same sentence. I'm shocked and in awe.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable. ..
> 
> Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..
> 
> ...


Yep you are correct they are losing money with the rate cuts & so is Lyft. With the rate cuts & veteran drivers leaving they are getting the bottom of the barrel drivers further tarnishing their brand. You cannot maintain a good brand when you are churning over your drivers within a years time frame & have new drivers constantly. Horrible business model.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Your point?


They have no point!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> No I drive for 1.08 @ mile.. but made 1100 last week and over 760 so far this week.. r regular..clients+ airport... suck it bart


How many miles, both paid and empty, did you drive to produce 1100 last week and over 760 so far this week?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> How many miles, both paid and empty, did you drive to produce 1100 last week and over 760 so far this week?


right ,sounds like a lot of miles to make that much money


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> How many miles, both paid and empty, did you drive to produce 1100 last week and over 760 so far this week?


A lot.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Raquel said:


> This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable. ..
> 
> Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..
> 
> ...


*You're awesome Raquel ! Really awesome explained (LIKED !!!)*
*"**** the drivers.."
*
Give them a free calculator and they won't even know what to do with it..
Some will try to punch in some numbers and then they will hold it to their ears and say *"h.. hello??"*

And that's why the drivers don't even understand that they are getting ****ed all the time.

*- question please* : When Uber dropped "our fare" how much did they drop their own commission?
...ohhh still 20% plus the extra dollar (leveled out at 27% for me personally)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Raquel said:


> This whole notion that uber will be brought to their knees by paying guarantees or because uber drivers go on strike is laughable... Uber's only goal right now is to raise money from investors..


So wish I could 'double like' that post.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> We're going to get replaced by robots.


The state will have revoked my driving privileges long before that happens. (but I'm old)


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Yep you are correct they are losing money with the rate cuts & so is Lyft. With the rate cuts & veteran drivers leaving they are getting the bottom of the barrel drivers further tarnishing their brand. You cannot maintain a good brand when you are churning over your drivers within a years time frame & have new drivers constantly. Horrible business model.


The revolving door is also chasing away drivers more recent than that. Many of the drivers I've met started last Fall/Winter and have already scaled back or have stopped driving all together.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *You're awesome Raquel ! Really awesome explained (LIKED !!!)
> "**** the drivers.."
> *
> Give them a free calculator and they won't even know what to do with it..
> ...


Uber's percentage of a $5 fare: 36%

Uber's percentage of a $4 fare: 40%

By dropping fare's 20%, Uber increases their take of the fare.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber's percentage of a $5 fare: 36%
> 
> Uber's percentage of a $4 fare: 40%
> 
> By dropping fare's 20%, Uber increases their take of the fare.


I'm very happy lyft takes their fee in addition to and not part of the fare.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber's percentage of a $5 fare: 36%
> 
> Uber's percentage of a $4 fare: 40%
> 
> By dropping fare's 20%, Uber increases their take of the fare.


What's the percentage on a $30 fare. How about a $15 fare. I guess no one does these anymore. Must be just me.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> What's the percentage on a $30 fare.


Uber's percentage of a $30 fare: 22.7%

Uber's percentage of a $24 fare: 23.3%

By dropping fares 20%, Uber increases their take of the fare.



Actionjax said:


> How about a $15 fare.


Uber's percentage of a $15 fare: 25.3%

Uber's percentage of a $12 fare: 26.7%

By dropping fares 20%, Uber increases their take of the fare.



Actionjax said:


> I guess no one does these anymore. Must be just me.


I just looked at all my trips since the fare cuts occurred here and over 90% of them are less than $10. Prior to the fare cuts half of them were more than $10.

Have your new rates in Toronto started? If so, welcome to the new flood of the cheap bastards of society treating you like you're their *****.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber's percentage of a $30 fare: 22.7%
> 
> Uber's percentage of a $24 fare: 23.3%
> 
> ...


Yep they started last night. And you are right...lots of small fares before I packed it up and ran away. Highest fare was $11. But I was constantly pinged all within 15 feet of where I was. It was first time I seen this happen. Must have ben lots of drivers out last night.

Speaking with the Uber GM today they do have the ability to reduce the radius in areas of the city to eliminate the distance a driver needs to get to a PAX. And they can create pockets in the City to reduce long pings in busy congested areas during rush hour.

They said based on the feedback they received they will be tightening the core of the city that drivers won't need to drive across a busy zone to get to a PAX. they will keep west in the west and east in the east. No crossovers. Sounded promising if it works.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you "Hammer"

In fact I was talking about my personal calculated average commission for 2014
that was 27.55%

If I would have had more short trips it would have been much closer to paying 40% to Uber
and if I would only have one ride per day for $200 I would be much closer to 20% of course.

Everybody may experience a different situation but the main message is clear : We make less while Uber makes more.

I also just received a Uber Winter guarantee update that they have now dropped the off peak and regular hours guarantee..
Only the peek hours guarantee will now be paid.. totally worthless !


----------

